# Suggestions please



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I have several fields adjacent to my bees totaling 6-8 acres that I'm considering planting this coming year. The fields are a bit sour (adjacent to wild blueberries) and at this point have a bit of vetch, clover and a variety of grasses. Some goldenrod, aster and rugosa roses too. What kinds of plantings should I be thinking about? I don't have any farming equipment and so would have to hire out the work, though maybe this is the excuse I've been waiting for to start looking at tractors!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Couple acres of buckwheat ..............


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I think clover is about the best you can have, whether it is white dutch, alsike, or sweet. If you haven't already done it you should get a soil test done before planting anything to make sure your fields have what they need to support whatever you decide to plant. Buckwheat would be good to plant in the summer so that the bees have something in the fall.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, with a good field of clover you might find someone who would pay you a little bit to cut it for hay.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Anise Hyssop


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I suggest just adding more white Dutch clover. You can hand spread it on top of snow and it will be taken into the ground during the thaw/freezing weather. Also your bees will fly up to 2-3'miles. Dont worry.


----------

